# Brazos DLX Baffle



## BackYardSmoke (Jun 20, 2022)

I see lots of people cutting the baffle out of the brazos due to uneven grate temps. My DLX came with a tuning plate that when up to temp seems to keep it really close end to end. Is that tuning plate something new, because I never hear anyone mention it. I also bought it new from a smoker/grill shop out of texas since academy was not shipping so it is factory currently. I just didnt want to mod a 1300 dollar smoker until it was necessary.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 20, 2022)

I highly recommend not modifying it if it works for you. Especially if it’s keeping even temps and built by craftsman that care. I’m not familiar with your smoker, but if you have a tuning plate it may because they heard about the mods and adjusted. IMHO mods should only be done if you are having problems that can’t be addressed with change in technique.


----------



## BigBoomBBQ (Jun 21, 2022)

Do you happen to have any pictures of your new Brazos DLX?  I'm particularly interested in seeing the tuning plate installed instead of the baffle.  I was looking to purchase this exact same smoker and was going to cut out the baffle and also extend the smoke stack by about 6-8".  I ran into the same issue with Academy Sports and I contacted Old Country BBQ by email.  They replied back and said they are not currently shipping any of their smokers but there was a shop in Texas (Texas Star Grill Shop) that had some in stock.  Is this where you bought yours?  I'm guessing they made a design change because so many customers were making modifications.  I was going to buy from the Texas shop, but they what to charge me $500 for shipping (to Indiana).


----------



## Newglide (Jun 21, 2022)

I have a OC Pecos and did as many other old country users do is add in a tuning plate. Some have moved the plate from the firebox and use it as the tuning plate. In my case it did even out the temps across the cook chamber like you are saying. It also keeps the heat toward the bottom of the cook chamber and on longer cooks the bottom has a tendency to burn if I don't flip the meat. Things like a pork butt I put the fat cap down so I don't have to flip and that helps insulate the meat.
I've seen a bunch of videos where they cut the baffle and extend the stack. I've been a little hesitant to cut on my smoker for the reasons that 

 bauchjw
 gave.
All offsets have their quirks. That's part of it, you learn their quirks and use them to your advantage or learn to work around them


----------



## BackYardSmoke (Jun 21, 2022)

BigBoomBBQ said:


> Do you happen to have any pictures of your new Brazos DLX?  I'm particularly interested in seeing the tuning plate installed instead of the baffle.  I was looking to purchase this exact same smoker and was going to cut out the baffle and also extend the smoke stack by about 6-8".  I ran into the same issue with Academy Sports and I contacted Old Country BBQ by email.  They replied back and said they are not baffleicurrently shipping any of their smokers but there was a shop in Texas (Texas Star Grill Shop) that had some in stock.  Is this where you bought yours?  I'm guessing they made a design change because so many customers were making modifications.  I was going to buy from the Texas shop, but they what to charge me $500 for shipping (to Indiana).


They still have the baffle but also include a 1/4 inch tuning plate with holes drilled in the first half of the plate. It took about an hour for the smoker the smoker to level out. The end closest to the stack got hot first and then the tuning plate heated up and it leveled out. When the fire dies down the smoke stack end cools first before the tuning plate end which makes sense. I bought an OK joe while waiting to find a Brazos and currently have it for sale. After 8 months I finally bought the Brazos from Texas Grill and paid the same as you for shipping to PA. I have added a stack extension and am going to do more cooks before I remove the baffle. Not sure how I feel about the bottom up cooking. I can always cut the baffle and if needed, and tack it back in but not in a rush to cut a product I paid a premium price for. All and all it is what I was looking for even if it was way more than I expected.


----------



## Messenger (Jul 15, 2022)

BackYardSmoke said:


> I see lots of people cutting the baffle out of the brazos due to uneven grate temps. My DLX came with a tuning plate that when up to temp seems to keep it really close end to end. Is that tuning plate something new, because I never hear anyone mention it. I also bought it new from a smoker/grill shop out of texas since academy was not shipping so it is factory currently. I just didnt want to mod a 1300 dollar smoker until it was necessary.


I have a normal Brazo's and recently cut out that plate that covers the opening to the firebox.  Before I did this, my meat would always char on the bottom side, especially ribs, because all that hot air was being forced down and hitting the underside of the meat.  After I took out that plate, I don't have  that issue anymore.

Though, there are new issues now.  For one, it is much harder for me keep a steady temperature on the smoker.  Some of this has to do with my default thermometer placement that isn't exactly grate level so it is not getting hit with all that hot air.  I plan on putting in a couple of grate level tel trus and seeing if the temp at grate level is steady.  I also haven't been using a water pan, yet.  I think with the addition of the water pan it will help regulate the temps a bit more, acting like a bit of a heatsink.

I also added that 24 inch stove pipe extension which is a must.  it increases my Brazos draw so much better.


----------

